# not quite sold ...........



## Shooter4095 (Nov 23, 2011)

I am thinking of buying a Kimber 1911 Crimson Carry 2. I previously carried a Glock 32, .357 SIG, Great weapon. I like the features of the Kimber, But am not sure if I am completely sold on changing styles of weapon. Any Help?.........


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Personally I switch between a glock 36 .45, Jericho 941 compact 9mm, and Kimber Stainless II (full size) .45. Really depends on what I am wearing and what I feel like that day. I love the glock because its relatively small, light, reliable, and 6+1 of 45. Great carry option for when its hot out side and not wearing any layered clothing. The Kimber is by far my personal favorite pistol. Obviously its more accurate than the G36, but I just really like the weight and feel of a full size steel frame pistol. The only reason I don't carry it more often is because I have to dress around it in order to properly conceal it seeing as I'm not that big of a guy (5'10" 175). A little warning though, the whole crimson carry line are all aluminum frames. I did have an issue with a Pro Carry II were some hallow point rounds would excessively wear out the aluminum frames feed ramp causing feeding issues. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

If you have the money for the Kimber Ultra Crimson Carry II do yourself a favor and buy it. Beautiful, reliable, nice little carry piece

the only bad thing about Kimber is you only get 1 clip with them. wtf? But they work well thats all i ask of a pistol


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

Shooter4095 said:


> I am thinking of buying a Kimber 1911 Crimson Carry 2. I previously carried a Glock 32, .357 SIG, Great weapon. I like the features of the Kimber, But am not sure if I am completely sold on changing styles of weapon. Any Help?.........


I hope you got it. I love mine. My Pro Crimson Carry II and my Ultra Covert II are the flagships of my small collection. Neither have ever failed me. The only thing I would ask of Kimber is to never make another pistol with plain black iron sights as were on my PCCII. I changed them out and still love the gun even more.


----------

